# Noise - rain on the chimney cap



## Michaela (Sep 23, 2015)

We finished two bedrooms in the basement.  One room already had a little gas stove in it which we saved.  Now when it rains, you can hear every rain drop that hits the chimney cap, only they are LOUD, and seem amplified.  Makes for difficult sleeping.....any advice?  Ear plugs can help, but it's loud.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Try a different type of cap? Maybe a high wind cap would dampen the sound.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 23, 2015)

barmstrong2 said:


> Try a different type of cap? Maybe a high wind cap would dampen the sound.


Thanks for the response, I'm new at this.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 2, 2015)

Michaela said:


> Thanks for the response, I'm new at this.


 
Post a pic of the cap. You may be able to mount a piece of aluminum sheet metal to the
vinyl siding stand off (if it has one) above it to prevent the rain from hitting the cap.


----------

